# Future New Member



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Jan 5, 2016)

I am honored and excited to start my journey. It has been a long time since I wanted to join, being only 21, I plan to bring a refreshing energy into the lodge I will be initiated into. My 1st degree will take place February 2.


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr. (Jan 5, 2016)

You will enjoy your journey with an unlimited destination


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for your perspective.


----------



## James A. Looney (Jan 5, 2016)

I am also honored and excited to start this journey in Freemasonry. My grandfather was a Mason for 52yrs til he passed away. He served in the Korean War under General Douglas McArthur. He always talked highly of General McArthur and told me that McArthur was a Mason which inspired him to start his Masonic journey. In later years, my uncles followed my grandfathers path and became Master Masons and served every lodge position as did my grandfather. Fast forward to Jan 12, 2016 and me and my father will both be initiated into the craft on the same night at Fellowship Lodge #1385 in Odessa, TX. Me and my father both wish we would have petitioned many yrs ago as we are 44yoa and 64yoa. Im excited to be a part of this journey with my father / best friend. Look forward to corresponding with everyone on this forum. 

James Looney
Odessa, TX


----------



## James A. Looney (Jan 5, 2016)

I am seeing this forum as Prince Hall affiliated and meant to post this under new members section as I will not initiated under PHA. Still learning how to figure out the app.


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Jan 5, 2016)

Peace and blessings upon the start of you and your fathers journey. That was some informative information you post there. It seems your rooted in already. And as for the wrong post it's totally fine, I'm trying to figure my way around as well.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 6, 2016)

The Best advice I can give, Don't mess with that GOAT.


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Jan 6, 2016)

haha. It'll take me a lil while to figure that one out. I appreciate your perspective though, I'm sure I'll be beneficial down my journey.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 6, 2016)

go at it whole heartedly, because it is a journey you want forget, next thing you know you'll see we every where...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 6, 2016)

If u try and ride him, u got go 8 seconds....lol


----------



## James A. Looney (Jan 6, 2016)

Lol.....yea i heard a little about the GOAT ride


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Jan 6, 2016)

Really? It want hurt to help a future YOUNG brother out. Lol. And I'll enjoy every bit of it.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 6, 2016)

*shakes head at talk of goats*

All the best future brother, joining Freemasonry was one of the best decisions I've made. I'm sure it will prove the same for you..


----------



## James A. Looney (Jan 6, 2016)

I heard the "GOAT" thing is actually an old joke. The men in the lodge that I'll be initiated into says initiation is serious business and there is no hazing, horseplay, or jokes. I guess I will have to wait to find out....getting antsy myself.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 6, 2016)

Dont get antsy. "Riding the goat" was a euphemism for going to lodge. Guys make up bs about goats and virgins and blood sacrifices..... its a dumb thing to do, even if one in 100 guys worry about getting some form of hazing, that's one too many.

The most important thing is put your trust in the lodge (nothing bad will happen) , but above all LISTEN and ENJOY..... you only ever get to become a Freemason once and it's a special night, but only one night in a lifetime days being a Freemason. Like getting married, weddings are important but what really matters is the marriage. Freemasonry is the same, the inituation is critical because it makes you a member, but what counts is the daily work to live as a mason. I was initiated over a decade ago, now what counts is living like a Freemason every day


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you for your advice every statement gives me confidence to jumpstart this great opportunity.


----------



## James A. Looney (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for the enlightenment Mr. Bloke.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 6, 2016)

My pleasure... not only do you get the opportunity to become brothers, you get the opportunity not to perpetuate this type of goat stuff....


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 7, 2016)

My young brother,

Step out in faith that your friends will take good care of you, just as their friends took good care of them when they were new.  You will find they are no longer just lower case "b" brothers but upper case "B" Brothers, just as they found they were among their Brothers.  Soon you will be among the capital "B" Brothers adopted by all of us and adopting all of us.

With family we joke around at times, are solemn at times.  It's a balance that is found and acted on by good men.  With physical births we joke about storks mixed in with love and hope and solemnity.  With symbolic rebirths of various sorts there are other types of jokes also mixed in with love and hope and solemnity.  Done right the mundane IS the sacred and the sacred includes but is not limited to the religious.  Take your time as you see the transition from seeing that on the outside to seeing that on the inside.


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you Mr. Dfreybur, those words accumulates lots of light and I will follow them with the upmost character available. Just from the encouraging words from this forum alone I already visually can grasp the concept of a true and promising Brotherhood.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 7, 2016)

I totally against Hazing in any form or fashion, I have zero tolerance, One this is not college or gang initiation. So much for that. Next when the Lodge is open it's time for business to be handled.......


----------



## MRichard (Jan 8, 2016)

I would suggest changing your handle title until you are actually a master mason. You haven't not earned that right yet to hold yourself out as a member.


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Jan 8, 2016)

MRichard said:


> I would suggest changing your handle title until you are actually a master mason. You haven't not earned that right yet to hold yourself out as a member.


Referring to me?


----------



## MRichard (Jan 8, 2016)

JM-MWPHGLGA said:


> Referring to me?



Yes.


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Jan 8, 2016)

MRichard said:


> Yes.


Ok, any advice is good especially for a future member. But could you explain why?


----------



## MRichard (Jan 8, 2016)

JM-MWPHGLGA said:


> Ok, any advice is good especially for a future member. But could you explain why?



Sure. For one, you haven't been initiated yet but it is like you are holding yourself out as a member of MWPHGLGA now. I would advise EAs and FCs the same. You could ask a member of the lodge you are petitioning or maybe some brothers here will chime in. That is just my opinion as I am not a member of a PHA grand lodge. Of course, you won't know this unless someone points it out to you. Even after you are initiated, you should not use or display the symbols of the craft until you are a master mason.


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Jan 8, 2016)

MRichard said:


> Sure. For one, you haven't been initiated yet but it is like you are holding yourself out as a member of MWPHGLGA now. I would advise EAs and FCs the same. You could ask a member of the lodge you are petitioning or maybe some brothers here will chime in. That is just my opinion as I am not a member of a PHA grand lodge. Of course, you won't know this unless someone points it out to you. Even after you are initiated, you should not use or display the symbols of the craft until you are a master mason.


   Appreciate that information, when I sign up I was told I couldn't change it. Any way around that?


----------



## MRichard (Jan 8, 2016)

Contact one of the staff members and they should be able to let you know if it is possible. http://www.myfreemasonry.com/members/?type=staff


----------

